# Where will everyone be?



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

Good Morning,
Where will everyone be come Saturday morning. I will be in Atascosa County.
Justin


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I will be in Robertson county Saturday then falls county Sunday-tuesday. Hopefully this cold front will come thru and cool it off like they say.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

West Columbia.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Colorado County


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

North DeWitt County. It's some family land that's never been hunted before; really eager to see what walks out.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Colorado County. just east of Weimar on the east bound side of 10


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Harden County and loving it!


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Vance TX.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Jasper County


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Cherokee County


----------



## ragekills (Jun 7, 2011)

Zavalla,tx hope for big daddy to show himself.


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

Keep them coming.
You can also post a picture of any deer that might be on your hit list if you have any game cam pics.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will be in Mason County


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Houston county


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

ratherbefishin said:


> North DeWitt County. It's some family land that's never been hunted before; really eager to see what walks out.


What no game cam? I can scout it for you if you want.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Madisonville, Tx...


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Fort Bend County in 2 different locations rotated between morning and evening.


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

speaks tx lavaca co.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

nacogdoches here


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Washington COunty


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

kenner97 said:


> Keep them coming.
> You can also post a picture of any deer that might be on your hit list if you have any game cam pics.


Sadly my game cam has only shown some smaller does and hogs hwell:


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I'm lookin for these guys...............


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Camera was left on Low Res*



kenner97 said:


> Keep them coming.
> You can also post a picture of any deer that might be on your hit list if you have any game cam pics.


But here are a couple that I would like to see in addition to the pigs.. :texasflag


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Sour Lake 15ft up


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Probably work


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I will be at work too, but come Oct 10 I'll be in Menard Tx for 10 days


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Webb County on the border..!


----------



## realwrangler (Jan 21, 2011)

Real county


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Madionsonville, Leon county


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

edwards county


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

Colorado co.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Harrison County


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Kimble County near Cleo


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Gonzales, south of Alt 90!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i will be in edwards county...i got an itch and it needs scratchin!!!!!!hurry up sat morning!!


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Crockett county Saturday and Sunday, Bandera county Monday and Tues then back to the beach.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I will be stuck in the hospital all weekend....My weekend to work and couldn't get it off..Someone draw some blood for me...Good luck to all fellow2coolers...


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

Sat I wil lbe at my youngest daughters wedding in Wiemar


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

McMullen county on the Nueces


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tyler co Colmesneil


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Gonzales Co, near Nixon, but will miss the AM hunt


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

7 miles out of Edna on my place.

TH


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Dewitt or Milam Co ain't decided yet


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Val Verde County (Del Rio)


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

fishing bachelor party and not hunting..... good luck to everyone hope yall stick something. fling an arrow for me.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

NitroNX898 said:


> I will be at work too, but come Oct 10 I'll be in Menard Tx for 10 days


Oct. 28th I'll be in Menard too.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

san augustine


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> 7 miles out of Edna on my place.
> 
> TH


We just got the word we got a new lease in the Edna area. We'll be there in 2 weeks setting up. Are you fairly familiar with that area?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Be on my couch. Not ready to leave the newborn.... Bad timing on my part LOL


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully right in the middle of a target rich environment in Matagorda [email protected]


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Kimble co. AKA Junction, Tx. Out by Cleo road.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Burnet Co... Looking forward to it!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

couple of days in Frio County, if i have time, maybe at my uncle's ranch in Karnes.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Trinity County...of HW 287.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Cherokee County. Saturday Low of 51F with the high of 89F. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Menard, texas at my little 180 acre parcel of heaven. Hoping i can guide my 14 yr old son to his third bow kill on our place.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Rocksprings, TX - Edwards County

Headed out either this evening or tomorrow mornin' hoping for an Axis and some pigs.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

W. Llano Co.


----------



## potro (Feb 2, 2010)

Star County!!!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Stephens County, Tx. between Ranger and Breckenridge


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I will be working!!!!! Everything is pointing to a great opening weekend and I'm working
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

Jasper County


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This guy is wearing me out in protein, 300+ pictures of him. dirt nap time:bounce:


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Llano county. 10 miles as the crow flies from Enchanted Rock.


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

Lavaca county, south of Yoakum and North of Morales.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Harris county*

Saturday Eldridge and 290sad3sm Workin:hairout:
Sunday Katy Hockley rd.:biggrin: Pig or **** huntin


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

*Where in Edna*



txjustin said:


> We just got the word we got a new lease in the Edna area. We'll be there in 2 weeks setting up. Are you fairly familiar with that area?


I live and hunt in the Edna area,where are yall hunting?


----------

